# 2x4 Balanced MiniDSP 12v: input voltage too high



## turbo_baer (Mar 11, 2013)

I just had a chance to test out the power supply I bought for my new Balanced MiniDSP 2x4. The charger is supposed to be a 12v DC converter but it is outputting 16.6v according to my volt meter. Will this be ok to hook up the the MiniDSP or shall i go and try to source another converter?

Here is what I have purchased from PE, it's part number 129-083


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If this is the recommended power supply for your MiniDSP, that was probably taken into account. It's not untypical for an _unregulated_ power supply to put out more than its rating, unloaded. The voltage will fall somewhat with a load, and chances are, the MiniDSP will have voltage regulation built in. If it's a _regulated_ supply, then it might have a problem since a regulated supply should run pretty close to its rating, but even that sometimes won't apply without a load.


----------



## turbo_baer (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks for the comment. i figured as much but i went out and purchased another power supply thats 12v dead on. i'd hate to waste a $155 part for the lousy $4 i paid for the other power supply.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgive me if this seems overly picky. Is it a regulated supply? If so, then you are in business. If not, then it might read 12v with nothing attached to it, but when you put a load on it, it will drop lower, as the earlier post suggested, and then your MiniDSP might not work reliably. Just want to make sure you don't get into trouble with it. Beg pardon if you already had all this figured out,


----------



## turbo_baer (Mar 11, 2013)

it is indeed a regulated and filtered power supply. this is why i like this place, always helping out !


----------



## monomer (Dec 3, 2006)

"*An external DC supply may also be used to the board using the terminal block connector. Select a power supply with DC voltage between 5 to 24VDC*" ... this is taken directly from the miniDSP manual, so I think it should be able to handle 16v without issue.


----------

